#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Mohamed

: 17/12/2012
 : 4/02/1434 

  /  
  21           .   /        (      )                         .....
         .
            : "        "
 : "                  .               . "
*     :*
*1    .*
                             .
*2      .*
                  .
   : "          5  10    " .
*3    20%  80%    .*
      80%         20%     .
    20%   .
*4       .*
          .     
*5    (        )*
                        .
*6        .*
                     .
*7      .*
            .         .               .
*8      .*
  .        .   .           .
*9   * 
                  .
*10        .*
                       .
*11        .*
                          .
*12        .*
               .
                                .
*13     .*
                             .                    .
*14       .*
                                     .
*15   * 
       .
        .
        .
   .
*16    .*
                                                   .
*17       .*
                            110% .
*18      .*

*19       .*
                  .                   .                           .            .
*20     .*
                         .
*21        .*
      18       .                                                  100%      .

                                .
*"                               . "*
"        "
*"                  .               . "*
"                  "
"                     .                             "
*"  95 %               "*


"           "
*"       :        . "*
"  :                   "
*"    :             "*
"           "
*"                  "*
" 10 %                   90 %          "
*"  :          . "*
"  :           . "
*"                        .          . "*
"         :          "
*"                 .    "*
"    :              "
*"                 . (    ) "*
"                   . (   ) "
*"  :            "*
"         .          . (    ) "
*"    :                 . "*
"                 . (      ) "
*"                   . (   )* 
    :
  /   .                                    .
                     59           .
                           .



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More:

----------

